# Lev



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Tales of mere existence.
I found this about a year ago.
One of my friends mentioned it to me. 
And he made me remember how much I relate to this guy.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

That's fan-friggin-tastic! 

"Look, I'll get to it." =)


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

_I want YOUU!!! _

-> That would've been romantic! 

Go for it!


----------

